# NOOB chick car overheating with white smoke under hood.



## aknd87 (May 2, 2011)

Hi i have a 99 manual VW beetle. Recently my car overheated on the freeway to where it stopped. there was white smoke coming up under the hood. My friend replaced the Coolant flange. I havent really drove anywhere but i noticed after there was a small amount of yellow stuff around the oil cap and inside where the cap is. when he put the flange on he showed me some dark greyish slugy stuff in a hose also. I drove the car today just to test drive it, it died on me some miles on the freeway near my house, i tightened a screw around the battery pack that had a black cord connected (someone hotwired the fan to get home when it smoked the first time), jumped it and it started back up, the red temp light came on again, i opened the hood the coolant seemed like it was boiling so i just drove it back home by street and smoke started to come from under the hood again right when i got home. i turned my heater on to try to cool the car down as i was driving, but it blew out cold air also. and i think the antifreeze is disappearing out of the thing i poor it in. i checked my dipstick still brown oil.
do you guys have any idea of whats wrong or what to look for i am trying to get my friend to fix what ever is wrong with it so i can take it to a shop to get checked out since the coolant flange wasnt the problem.


the yellow stuff on my oil cap looks similar to this but its way less http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2526976

and i dont recall any smoke coming out of my tailpipe. and i have never put any stop leak in my car.


fans? thermostats? hoses? any ideas? annnyyything im dying here


----------



## aknd87 (May 2, 2011)

also right before the car died after i changed the coolant flange. the ABS light came on and i pulled over. i then tighted the screw i guess in in the little box over the battery and jumped the car it started right up. before it died the red temperature light was off, then it started blinking red again and started to smoke soon as i reached my house, so a couple of miles maybe 7.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

How many miles on the car? Noticing any leaks when the car is parked? Has the water pump/timing belt job ever been done? You said there was gunk in the coolant lines...what color is the coolant in the reservoir?


----------



## aknd87 (May 2, 2011)

I honestly dont remember ever changing it and im suspecting that might be the problem. I just had a tuneup a coupe of months ago with my oil change. i will check that out and see , so that small yellow stuff is not a problem right?


----------



## WasteOfSpace (Nov 29, 1999)

The yellow foam on the oil cap isn't really a problem.

Are the fan fuses on top of the battery intact? They're little flat pieces of metal under the little hatch on top of the battery. If they melt (which they do sometimes) the fans will not run and you'll overheat.


----------



## aknd87 (May 2, 2011)

well i just got home from a shop and they told me i need to replace my radiator.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

If you have gunk in your coolant lines, its likely that coolants were mixed sometime. Which can clog up the radiator.


----------



## aknd87 (May 2, 2011)

im going to take it to the volkswagen specialist that i usually go to because they told me thats usually the last to go. she said thermostat, water pump ect also. so we will see.


----------



## aknd87 (May 2, 2011)

im not sure if the fan fuses are connected i will check first thing in the morning when i have daylight


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Im thinking the fan fuse on top the battery is toast. Just a guess, but super easy and cheap to fix.


----------

